# What gear do I need for Djent/prog?



## Blockstory (Aug 26, 2018)

I apologise if I'm not wording this properly, I understand this can be a bit of a broad question.

But basically I want to get back into music to make my own progressive/djent music and I'm considering buying a 7 string guitar to jam with. If you don't mind explaining to me, I need some recommendations on what the basic gear is that I need? I'm not going all out with a pro setup right now, I have a pretty decent PC with Logitech speakers and some Samsung headphones, so I need to know what basic drum program to use and also how to record the guitar/bass tracks? I live in a small room at the moment so I'm thinking about getting a line 6 POD, though they can be a bit expensive. Maybe someone knows of something more affordable I could start with? what VST's would you recommend? 

I'm looking towards writing some stuff at my own pace (I listen to bands like Meshuggah, Behold.. The Arctopus, Periphery etc). Just wondering where I should start off to get going.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Aug 26, 2018)

A 7 or 8 string guitar.
EZDrummer 2/Superior Drummer 3/A great drummer.
A Focusrite Scarlett Solo audio interface.
Axe FX 3/AX8 if you want to go the digital route.
Headphones and/or studio monitors. A lot of people recommend the Yamaha HS series monitors.
As for VSTs, Mercuriall's ReAxis sounds pretty good. The new Fortin Nameless Suite plugin is based on the amp Fortin made for Meshuggah so you might want that when it comes out.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Aug 26, 2018)

An ERG, digital effects unit, an annoying amount of high mids (if you can find a duck to quack into the recording mic, it'd be about the same), some smug (as in it's absolutely necessary to hold anything other than your own genre in contempt. You must also use the word "generic" when referring to music you don't like), and the ability to move your palm about an inch or so up where you'd normally palm-mute.


----------



## IbanezIsLife (Aug 26, 2018)

Check out the new JST Misha Mansoor vst. I don't have it but have been hearing great things about it. Reasonably priced too


----------



## Kaura (Aug 26, 2018)

IbanezIsLife said:


> Check out the new JST Misha Mansoor vst. I don't have it but have been hearing great things about it. Reasonably priced too



There's ton of free plugins that sound better right out of the box, imo.


----------



## angl2k (Aug 26, 2018)

A peavey invective
A precision drive
A Jackson 7 string preferably with BKP juggernaut or Ragnarok. Satin finish of course because better tone


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 26, 2018)

First and foremost, you need a time machine because djent has been dead for years now.


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 27, 2018)

Buy everything that misha mansour put his name on.


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 27, 2018)

You don't need any gear, you just need to have strong opinions on all of it.


----------



## indreku (Aug 27, 2018)

For drums get 
https://solemntones.com/products/mjolnir-drums
if you don't have Bass:
https://solemntones.com/collections/the-nordic-line/products/the-loki-bass
these 2 are cheaper out of the box solutions
Old POD's are out of date sound wise only if you use it as a audio interface.
There are some good sounding VST's out there for free and some good ones with some cost.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Aug 27, 2018)

Considering that

1. djent is just a branded funnel between your wallet and one guy’s SEP-IRA,

2. the genre is defined by validation through adherence to a dogmatic pyramid-model of a personality-mandated, compulsive, and often-redundant gearwhore-collecting lifestyle, and that

3. every djent-marketed product is just a reproduction of one or more signal chain-components within a PODXT patch from 2009,

then we arrive at an understanding that the only consistent djent tool has been Misha himself. So you can either feel thrifty by buying a PODXT and searching “bulb” on Line6 CustomTone, or you can feel state-of-the-art through buying whatever plugins and rack gear are released between now and when djent is deemed unprofitable (which, according to at least one touring djent guitarist, has already occurred).

Happy buying!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 27, 2018)

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Considering that
> 
> 1. djent is just a branded funnel between your wallet and one guy’s SEP-IRA,
> 
> ...


I almost spit out my coffee as soon as I read the first two. 

Again, another accurate post loaded with well-delivered satirical humor in your trademark style on this forum, ALW.


----------



## noise in my mind (Aug 27, 2018)

Pod xt and dfh superior


----------



## Blockstory (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks a lot guys. Today I bought my new 7 string along with the scarlet audio interface and EZ Drummer. Now I have to learn how to actually use it, the gear won't be here for another fortnight probably so I'm going to sift through some stuff on tutorials on Youtube. Thanks for all your comments, I think this will be quite a learning experience, lol.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Aug 27, 2018)

Kaura said:


> There's ton of free plugins that sound better right out of the box, imo.


This. I mean, not better than any specific plugin BUT in my opinion there is no point in spending a ton of money on all these new plugins when you have great ones for free. Especially if this is your first dip into the waters, unless of course you just want to spend a bunch of cash.

There are a ton of cheap and free VST Guitar Plugins but here are my suggestions:

Ignite Emissary- It is free and sounds pretty nice.

Thermionik- Check out the library, there are a good amount of amps and you can demo them all. If you buy they are pretty low cost imo.

TSE 808 Pedal - Free and works great.

That will cover your amp but you also need a cab. LePou offers free sims but also an IR loader for your cab sim. It is called LeCab and it works great. Then you just need IR's to load into it. There are free ones on the web but I find that the paid Celestion IR's are some of the better ones that I have tried.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Aug 27, 2018)

Not sure what DAW you are using but there are videos on Youtube on how to get EZ drummer into your DAW. If you have never used a DAW before my 2 suggestions are to organize all of your plugins. You have to tell the DAW where to search for your files and VST's (including EZ drummer) so put them in the same place so your DAW always finds it.

Second thing is ASIO 4 all. You may need to download this if the Scarlette software is not working or recognized.

Also don't forget to arm your guitar tracks and enable monitoring


----------



## ElRay (Aug 27, 2018)

I’m assuming you’re referring to what djent has evolved into, not the truv originators. 

Come on guys, be serious all you really need is:

A noise gate between your guita and the preamp
A noise gate at the beginning of the effects loop
A noise gate at the end of your effects loop
A Morse code translator so you can convert esoteric, pretentious statement into bass lines


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Aug 27, 2018)

ElRay said:


> I’m assuming you’re referring to what djent has evolved into, not the truv originators.
> 
> Come on guys, be serious all you really need is:
> 
> ...


Truv


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 27, 2018)

fun aside the best tool you can get for the style of music is a noise gate.

you can get any modern amp, or amp simulator that you want... (you do NOT "need" an axefx), you can get any guitar with any pickups. Everything can be dialed up. But without a heavy noise gate you would never get that "djent" sound

work on your technique too


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Aug 27, 2018)

You need John Browne's right hand.


----------



## BenjaminW (Aug 27, 2018)

Line 6 Spider II, Ibanez 8 string with EMGs, and Boss Metal Zone.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Aug 27, 2018)

BenjaminW said:


> Line 6 Spider II, Ibanez 8 string with EMGs, and Boss Metal Zone.



Man Spider II predates djent by a mile


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Aug 27, 2018)

Trust me, the Spider II can do palm-muted open E farts. The only djent thing it doesn’t do is cost too much for the single function of palm-muted open E farts a djent player would “need” it for.

I concede, though, that pre-Helix Line 6 isn’t djent, because they weren’t yet in the habit of paying a djent guy to demo a djent patch on their YouTube channel; which has been the distinguishing mark of djent gear in the years since the internet persuaded manufacturers to associate gullible consumers with the dead genre.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 28, 2018)

The only thing you need to djent is to _Just have fun with it!™_


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Aug 28, 2018)

I knew this thread was going to be good before I clicked on it. It didn't disappoint.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 28, 2018)

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Considering that
> 
> 1. djent is just a branded funnel between your wallet and one guy’s SEP-IRA,
> 
> ...



Fucking. Dying. xD

Never leave this forum, you beautiful human being <3


----------



## dark_vader (Aug 29, 2018)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> This. I mean, not better than any specific plugin BUT in my opinion there is no point in spending a ton of money on all these new plugins when you have great ones for free. Especially if this is your first dip into the waters, unless of course you just want to spend a bunch of cash.
> 
> There are a ton of cheap and free VST Guitar Plugins but here are my suggestions:
> 
> ...



This is good advice. I'd add that Murcuriall's free cabs sound fucking great.


----------



## littlebadboy (Aug 29, 2018)

To ride on this thread... Just curious... How do you dial in that unique tome that makes the lower strings go kaw ka kaw kaw ka kawkaw.

Yeah, serious question.


----------



## Metropolis (Aug 29, 2018)

littlebadboy said:


> To ride on this thread... Just curious... How do you dial in that unique tome that makes the lower strings go kaw ka kaw kaw ka kawkaw.
> 
> Yeah, serious question.



Noisegate with fast attack as possible, tubescreamer or other boost tone dialed in pretty high (just boost much as possible for those annoying djenty mids), compressor after the amp set to fast and choppy, boosting around 1000-1600hz after amp with parametric equalizer and cutting frequencies below 100hz with hi-pass filter before the amp to tighten the low end. With 8-string guitars it might be even more, maybe below 120hz or something.

Playing technique wise palm muting more close to the neck also helps to get that choppy attack. When you hear these kind of things on a recording it is often quantized and edited by cutting signal waveforms to sound like that.

This can be done with any setup, be it Pod Farm or some kind of hi-gain tube amp.


----------



## SDMFVan (Aug 29, 2018)

If you plan to play live, the more pre-recorded backing tracks the better. If you can eliminate an entire musician from your live performances, you're doing the right thing.


----------



## mastapimp (Aug 29, 2018)

Obtaining an extensive collection of wrist watches can help with playing in odd time signatures


----------



## lurè (Aug 29, 2018)

Also the name must contain at least one god/goddes name of a pantheon of your choice.

Don't forget to go crazy with geometry on your logo.

Edit: every sentence must end with " tightens up the low end"


----------



## erdiablo666 (Aug 29, 2018)

lurè said:


> Also the name must contain at least one god/goddes name of a pantheon of your choice.
> 
> Don't forget to go crazy with geometry on your logo.
> 
> Edit: every sentence must end with " tightens up the low end"



This post really tightens up the low end.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Aug 30, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Fucking. Dying. xD
> 
> Never leave this forum, you beautiful human being <3




Same. I don't know when I've laughed harder. If there was ONE person I'd love to meet from this forum besides KailM, that motherfucker right there. You can be assured that you're guaranteed a good chuckle when he posts.


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 30, 2018)

Imagine how much you'd laugh when he turns up and you realise he's just been a Bulb alt account this whole time.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Aug 30, 2018)

_Ultimate-Guitar: Periphery’s Misha Mansoor Trolls Fan; Shows Up at Arkansas Home with Signature Condoms_


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 30, 2018)

Seeing the absolute beating djent has taken in this thread makes me want to take OP aside and tell him, "I know exactly how you feel...it was 10 years ago, skinny jeans and My Chemical Romance shirts were everywhere, and all I wanted to do was play nu-metal."


----------



## ElRay (Aug 30, 2018)

lurè said:


> Also the name must contain at least one god/goddes name of a pantheon of your choice.
> 
> Don't forget to go crazy with geometry on your logo.
> 
> Edit: every sentence must end with " tightens up the low end"


Geometry belongs in the name also:
Athena Parallax 
Asymptotic Parthenon
Oden’s Tangent
Theorem of Baal Menelaus​
Medical terms work well too:
Golgi’s Apparatus
Monotonic Minocycline 
Leukocyte’s Frustum
Hyperbolic Hypertension ​And for the hat-trick:
Riemannian Septu Trepanation
Excised Anouke Toroids
Triaging Shiva’s Tessellations​
Actually, that last one should likely be saved for the 17 min epic that, when complete, will close out “the next album”


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 30, 2018)

ElRay said:


> Geometry belongs in the name also:
> Athena Parallax
> Asymptotic Parthenon
> Oden’s Tangent
> ...



Your naming conventions really tighten up the low end. 

How about "Euraethra Sphere"?


----------



## ElRay (Aug 30, 2018)

The906 said:


> ..."Euraethra Sphere"?



I forgot about mispellings for effect!


----------



## ElRay (Aug 30, 2018)

BrailleDecibel said:


> Seeing the absolute beating djent has taken in this thread makes me want to take OP aside and tell him, "I know exactly how you feel...it was 10 years ago, skinny jeans and My Chemical Romance shirts were everywhere, and all I wanted to do was play nu-metal."


I thought I had a bit of a Deja-Vu feeling. Apologies for what I may have posted back then.

It also dawned on me that the old “Prog Band Name Genarator” would likely work with little to no modifications. 

I encountered a book title that would work: Godel Escher Bach

Know if any djent Crab/Table Canons?


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 30, 2018)

ElRay said:


> I thought I had a bit of a Deja-Vu feeling. Apologies for what I may have posted back then.
> 
> It also dawned on me that the old “Prog Band Name Genarator” would likely work with little to no modifications.
> 
> ...


No worries, I know it's all in good fun, as was my comment.  I just had to get a post or two in on this epic thread before the inevitable happens...


----------



## lurè (Aug 30, 2018)

Basically the name works well if it can be mistaken for a Baldur's Gate expansion.


----------



## Kaura (Aug 30, 2018)

I thought all you had to do to name a djent band was to take a noun and make it plural. Or was that only cool like 8 years ago?


----------



## lurè (Aug 30, 2018)

Kaura said:


> I thought all you had to do to name a djent band was to take a noun and make it plural. Or was that only cool like 8 years ago?



This works for bands with 6 string guitar in drop C or drop A


----------



## couverdure (Aug 31, 2018)

This song sums up this whole thread.


----------



## ElRay (Aug 31, 2018)

ElRay said:


> I forgot about mispellings for effect!





couverdure said:


> This song sums up this whole thread.




Shouldn’t that be: Wrecked Angles?

Time for the StrongBad favorites:
Lazors
Limozeen​


----------



## Grindspine (Aug 31, 2018)

A Revv pedal.
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/RevvG3--revv-g3-preamp-overdrive-distortion-pedal

If you pick it up from Sweetwater, tell them that Chuck W sent you!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 31, 2018)

this thread is gold


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 31, 2018)

couverdure said:


> This song sums up this whole thread.



Is this a parody or for rillz?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 31, 2018)

The906 said:


> Is this a parody or for rillz?


it's a parody


----------



## lurè (Aug 31, 2018)

everytime you doubt an axefx dies


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 31, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's a parody


Ahh, well done!


----------

